# Vertex Puratek 100gpd Issues



## jkoot

Hey everyone,

I have a Vertex Puratek 100gpd unit that is now just a little two years old. It was originally used on my system on well water and for a little under two years, running at my current residence on city water.

For the last year I have been having an issue with this unit. It does not want to shut off, the sump is full and the float is up yet the unit just keeps running. The water is not going to the sump but it is just being flushed as waste instead.

I have resorted to putting the unit on a timer so in the event it starts and doesnt want to stop, the timer will shut the unit off for 1.5 hours and than turn it on again for 30min in hopes to reset it. This works most of the time however as of late the resets are not working and the moment it turns in it begins to produce water but just throws it through the drain tube again. When I notice I manually unplug the unit and plug the unit back in and after the flush it just wastes again.

I've thought it was my float, I'm currently using a no name however I've also tried kent marine and eshopps; both with no sucess.

I've also put a valve on the line just before the float and when the unit acts up I will close it and the unit still does not recognize the pressure and continues to produce water and wastes it.

I'm going through membranes every 4-6months.

I've brought it to my LFS (where I originally purchased the unit) to test. He is extremely helpful but just throws it on the bench and shuts the water off with a valve and waits and of course.....it never acts up for him (go figure right?).


I'm guessing its a solenoid? Pressure switch? Any one else experienced this and how did you correct?

Thanks,

>jason


----------



## rburns24

Do you have an auto shut-off valve installed on it?

https://www.goreef.com/SpectraPure-Auto-Shut-Off-Float-Kit.html


----------



## jkoot

The unit is suppose to have one built on and did function properly at one point in time

Maybe I should but that and install and may correct?


>jason


----------



## rburns24

I can't be sure, but it sounds like it may not be functioning properly if you have one installed. If you check your unit and there isn't one installed, installing one will fix the problem.


----------



## jkoot

Found this out about the vertex unit. It does have one built in. By adding the one ou mentioned do you think it will fix? Or because the built in one is broken it won't.....

Like I said, when it's starts this free flow to waste even if I close the valve it keeps pumping....I assume I will have to replace the one on the unit itself......boooo



"The on-board microprocessor controller enables every Deluxe Puratek RO/DI unit to function with full automation. At set intervals, the unit will perform routine system backflushes, preserving the longevity of the membrane and efficiency. The unit is further featured with a shut-off solenoid which halts all water transit during instances of backpressure or loss of power to the controller.
EXCLUSIVE FEATURES
•	~1:1 Pure/Waste water ratio (source water temperature dependant)
•	Fully-Automated water management
•	Professional grade digital TDS meter
•	Easy to view precision Oil-filled pressure gauge
•	Automatic backflush system prevents TDS creep
•	High-pressure electronic shut-off for reservoir use
•	High efficiency booster pump."


>jason


----------



## rburns24

Not sure. When I bought my booster pump, it included a device to install to make sure that the automatic shut-off continued to work. Your unit has a High-pressure electronic shut-off for reservoir use, which is different from the standard automatic shut-off units that most RO units come with. 
If it we're my unit, I would replace the high-pressure electronic shut-off unit with a standard one, and hope that it solves the problem or else contact the units manufacturer and explain the problem to then. 
Here is a link to the device that came with my booster pump to make sure the auto shut-off switch continues to work. You would have to check to see if it is compatible with your booster pump. Hope this helps some.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/aquatec-8800-psw-pressure-switch-1-4-push-connect.html


----------



## rburns24

Hi Jason. Been thinking about it and I've come to the conclusion that your High-pressure electronic shut-off has to be kaput(or the connection has come loose), as your booster pump isn't shutting off. 
If you use that link I provided and scroll down a bit on the page, you'll see an ask a question tab. Click on that and ask BRS if the Aquatec 8800 PSW Pressure Switch is compatible with your model RO unit and booster pump. Brandon at BRS will get back to you in a day or so.
Barring that, you'll have to order a new one from the manufacturer of your unit.


----------



## jkoot

Sorry for the delay in my response. I took it in and had it tested again and of course it works flawlessly on the bench.

We are thinking maybe it is my sump and not enough pressure? Don't understand this either because it used to work fine...even though my sump is garbage (marineland model 2......regretful purchase from BA when I was new to the hobby).

I will try different pump placement and determine if it is possibly the suction from the pump?.....it couldn't have been from my last pump as it had a "snorkel" that faced downward......

I'm at a loss as to why it acts up.

>jason


----------



## rburns24

That makes two of us, for sure.


----------

